# UDWR website attacked by hackers!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

went to look up some turkey season info only to find some azabazjian hackers have taken the place over!
crazy huh


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks like they are still dealing with an issue. The site is down and claiming to be moving to a new location. Can anyone from DWR shed some light on this? Any risk of our personal information having being stolen?

*If they did get hacked I think they have a responsibility to let us know if our information is/was compromised and what the consequences and/or risks for us are!*


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cory from the DWR responded on this thread viewtopic.php?f=8&t=24668&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10


----------

